# Is the mantel shelf I installed too short?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

To me it looks fine.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Could stand to be wider on the bottom so it came the width of the fireplace but I would not sweat it!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it's too low and needs to be raised up ten to twelve inches.


----------



## retro (Apr 1, 2008)

Took a look at mine. The bottom of my mantel extends 2 inches past the fire place opening. (it came with the house I did not build it)


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Two Knots said:


> I think it's too low and needs to be raised up ten to twelve inches.


Look right above it, there is a HDMI cable & electrical outlet. That would be why it is lower, so that they can hang a tv above it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oh, yes I see, I'm not a fan of tv's over fireplaces, especially stone
fireplaces, maybe that's why I didn't notice it. We have a stone fireplace
it's very bumpy, so it's hard to imagine a tv laying flat on the stone.

To the original poster, is there another place for the tv in the room?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It does not hang on the stone, but on a bracket. Some pwople want it that way, since their room layout may be screwed up, but also want the best of both, since they have the fireplace.


----------



## mommywoman (May 20, 2012)

I heard once a long time ago that the mantle should be 18" above the fireplace for safety reasons. I did that with mine and I think it looks surprising good. I would make the mantle a little wider.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Could you first build the fireplace, then build the mantle ( a little wider)
and then scribe the mantle to the stone?
That is the way we did our stone fireplace...this way you can experiment
with the height (by using 2 x 4's ) to see the desired height before
scribing the mantle.
On our stone FP the hearth is 11" high and the mantle is 24" above the 
opening.
Your hearth is floor level, so you could go higher with the mantle
and still have room for the tv.


----------

